# Keep Going Through Chargers



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

Im on my third charger in two months. They were all 2.4amp that burned out and stopped charging quicker than the ohone drains.

What chargers are you guys using?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmmm same. I get mine from Hoda here in Phoenix. On average last 6 month's or more for 6 bucks. Can't beat it. There all 2.4. Maybe it's your ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sanchez15 said:


> Im on my third charger in two months. They were all 2.4amp that burned out and stopped charging quicker than the ohone drains.
> 
> What chargers are you guys using?


Anker, from Amazon. Very good quality products. My current one has lasted 3 years so far.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I first started driving over a year ago I got a Amazon Basics dual port charger, 6' iPhone Cord, and 6' android cord for my tablet. They all still work just fine today. The Amazon Basics Brand works great.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y58WLX9/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GGKYO1I/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GGKYF9Y/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Don't buy cheap generic chargers. They either ruin your phone or your 12v. It has to do with the amount of coiling in the wire. The cheap ones put the bare needed. That's usually why expensive cords are much thicker. Don't use a cloth/fabric cord for rideshare.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anker, from Amazon. Very good quality products. My current one has lasted 3 years so far.


Agree, Anker chargers and cords will last a long time. Mine are still going strong. I've given them away to others who were trying to get by on cheap chargers. Those are still going too. The best $9.99 you'll ever spend on a charger. Amazon basics is very good too. Max boost is another really good option. It's worth an extra few dollars

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH84L5E/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISGCAJM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anker, from Amazon. Very good quality products. My current one has lasted 3 years so far.


I am an Anker fan, little to much of one. They keep claiming they will need to be replaced but been about three years for me also, have 5 portable anker chargers and have given quite a few as gifts. Sometimes somethings just work and produce an actual quality product, Anker is one of those.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Using Samsung car charger.

Quality cables are a must also.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Spend more. I went to Apple store and let them bend me over on a cable and charger ($140). Been working perfectly 2 years, no issues. Braided cable still in perfect condition and I use it all day ever day.

I wanted the wireless charging pad too but no way I’m gonna let them do me for another 300 on that. Still want a pad though, anyone know a good one at a reasonable price?


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

apple store


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

sanchez15 said:


> Im on my third charger in two months.


That's what one cheerleader said to the other.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Using the same one for 14 months now. Not a cheapo Chinese one either......cost $45.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## mvn39 (Jun 28, 2019)

Discovered a new premium brand, Mentiz, on Amazon. Using their USB-C cable (B07BHD5L2T) with my QC 3.0 charger for my Galaxy 8+. Use to be an Anker fan until I started using this cable 2 weeks ago. It's the only set up that keeps my phone fully charged while driving with phone GPS. They use better/thicker cables than Anker and rest. Direct contact is still the best for fast charging. Current wireless charging is just too slow by design.







Looks like they have other types (ie MFI certified Lightning) as well... Ordered their premium super 2 in 1 (B07BHD4BJ5 ) to try out with passengers. This one is interesting, one connector claims to be compatible with both Lightning and Micro USB... Update later.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anker, from Amazon. Very good quality products. My current one has lasted 3 years so far.


Yes. Anker. Pick them up on Amazon.

All I use now when comes to cables and what ever else they make. After having to replace USB cables what seemed like a mere few weeks, I stumbled upon Anker. Quality, durable products.



UberAdrian said:


> I wanted the wireless charging pad too but no way I'm gonna let them do me for another 300 on that. Still want a pad though, anyone know a good one at a reasonable price?


Not to sound redundant.... but Anker 

I have a wireless one on my work desk that props my phone up. Yea, wireless is slow. Sure is nice just to plop the phone on it, still see the screen, and have 100% battery while streaming music to my headphones all day. Also have a flat one I keep by my bed for at night.


----------

